# (singing) All I want for Christmas is a new doggie



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2021)

We are thinking about getting a new doggie. We would like one fresh from being house trained. Our last dog was totally an outdoor dog. This one we want to be an indoor doggie. We have the 2 cats who now are HOME. So introducing a doggie might upset them for awhile...i hope not too long. What kind of doggie do we want? I would like a Sheltie mix.



I have already looked on Craig's list, the Humane Society, and a rescue place. There are some tempting beauties i liked, but none seem to be "the one". I know how pets can and more often than not become our friends over time ( no matter what breed ), but I don't want a Pitbull, something that would attack. 

Any ideas?


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 25, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I would like a Sheltie mix.


I had a Sheltie mix dog when I was growing up, she was so awesome.  Then I got a purebred Sheltie when I was in my 40s, and she was a terrible disappointment, a complete dunce, never even learned to shake hands or anything.  But she was a sweet and affectionate dog and my daughter loved her.
Then we also got a dog from a rescue place, we went without any specific breed objective and wound up with a Chihuahua.  He was an unexpected expense because he kept wanting to pee on everything so I constantly had to purchase dog diapers.  But, he was a lot of fun, he could generate a lot of excitement - he was a very happy dog.  I discovered that a 5 lb dog is a whole lot easier to deal with too.  He didn't particularly like the cats but he tolerated them licking him (he'd have a disgusted expression during it), but he'd get very jealous about needing to be on my lap if he saw a cat getting to do that, a few times I had layers of animals on my lap!
At one point my mom wanted a 'farm dog' and we found ads in the paper (back in the day when newspaper classifieds were the place to look) and traveled out to some farms to look at puppies.  Later, during the struggles to train the darn thing, I learned that the most adventurous puppy that comes out first to meet people is going to have a lot of "a mind of its own" and not be easily trained compared to a puppy that, while not being shy, hesitates to see what the group thinks before venturing to the stranger.  But, not knowing that, we chose the most adventurous pup.  As a farm dog she was a success, not ferocious but definitely watchful and barking at anything new or unusual.  And she was smart (tho not obedient) and good at learning little tricks (roll over, play dead (we'd say "snooze"), beg, spin, hold treats on her nose until a release command, etc).
This is a pic of our sweet affectionate dunce (sadly deceased/put to sleep when she got old):


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Later, during the struggles to train the darn thing, I learned that the most adventurous puppy that comes out first to meet people is going to have a lot of "a mind of its own" and not be easily trained compared to a puppy that, *while not being shy, hesitates to see what the group thinks before venturing to the stranger.* But, not knowing that, we chose the most adventurous pup. As a farm dog she was a success, not ferocious but definitely watchful and barking at anything new or unusual. And she was smart (tho not obedient) and good at learning little tricks (roll over, play dead (we'd say "snooze"), beg, spin, hold treats on her nose until a release command, etc).
> This is a pic of our sweet affectionate dunce (sadly deceased/put to sleep when she got old):


Thank you for sharing that experience. Our last dog would be the first to meet a stranger, and was fiercely independent. When I go to the doggie meetup I will be watching closely for it's response to us. The "bold" ( above ) is what I will be watching for.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2021)

@Paco Dennis Did you privately see any of the dogs you viewed?  I saw my current dog privately and picked her up and then I knew she was for me.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2021)

No, not yet, but that will be the next phase. I am getting pretty excited about the adventure...for all concerned parties.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

How about a beagle?
Good for indoor and outdoor?

You know, like _Snoopy. 

Brave, loyal, imaginative and creative, friendly but not aggressive, humourous but sensitive, and the best friend a kid (or grownup) could want.
What could be bad?
_


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2021)

Best of luck on choosing your new puppy, whatever breed you end up with. Dogs are so intelligent and loyal. I envy you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> No, not yet, but that will be the next phase. I am getting pretty excited about the adventure...for all concerned parties.


I'm wishing you much good luck with that!  May you find your forever pooch!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2021)

@Paco Dennis, I have a Labradoodle (Lab/Poodle mix) who we brought into our home as a puppy and he gets along very well with the cat, they are good buddies.  When we got the cat as a kitten, we had a Schnauzer and the introduction went very well, my Schnauzer (RIP) was very friendly with cats to begin with.

I would think that any Labrador, Golden Retriever, Collie, Beagle pure bred or mixes would be good with cats, providing they have been around them before you adopt them, if they are adults.  Have your cats ever been around dogs?  My cat with my old dog and my current one.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2021)

I love all dogs, though admit to have a special place in my heart for labrador retrievers. Ours were so good natured, very loyal and smart. Give me any dog though, and I will love it to pieces.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I love all dogs, though admit to have a special place in my heart for labrador retrievers. Ours were so good natured, very loyal and smart. Give me any dog though, and I will love it to pieces.


Me too


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 25, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We are thinking about getting a new doggie. We would like one fresh from being house trained. Our last dog was totally an outdoor dog. This one we want to be an indoor doggie. We have the 2 cats who now are HOME. So introducing a doggie might upset them for awhile...i hope not too long. What kind of doggie do we want? I would like a Sheltie mix.
> 
> View attachment 200697
> 
> ...


Golden Retriever, labs, (I have a lab mix), don't go by looks alone, I did once and no matter how many toys, expensive food, pool and a big dog house, he dug under the fence and disappeared.  Puppies need a lot of attention and time to train. I think they are worth it but also beware of a lot of inbreeding.  This causes certain medical issues.  It can range from back, skin, hip problems including displacement, bad teeth, bloat for deep chested dogs which is really dangerous, heart worm which is very expensive to cure and other issues.  Best to go into it with eyes open.  I am sure you already know all this, just thought I would reiterate.
My mix lab has a beautiful shiny coat, straight teeth, good health and he is super smart and loving. I wish the same for you and your family. Merry Christmas. Oh yeah, he really likes to chew sh** up.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2021)

I had a great Golden Retriever, "Sonny". He was not pure but looked it. When I was married and had children 7 and 5 we got him from the Humane Society. He loved to swim, fetch, and was very affectionate. The children grew up with him. He had genetic hip problems and we had to put him down. It was very sad especially for the children. 

This isn't "Sonny" but looks very similar.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 25, 2021)

Kaila said:


> How about a beagle?
> Good for indoor and outdoor?
> 
> You know, like _Snoopy.
> ...


The American Kennel Club describes the beagle as an excellent hunting dog and a loyal companion. ... The National Beagle Club of America says that Beagles are excellent family companions. Their low maintenance cost and their affectionate, yet independent, temperament make them an ideal pet for many families.

Spaniels also have that gun dog temperament of the Beagle. https://wagwalking.com/breed/top-spaniel-dog-breeds


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2021)

Kaila said:


> How about a beagle?
> Good for indoor and outdoor?
> 
> You know, like _Snoopy.
> ...


That is an idea that sounds promising. I will keep my eyes peeled for one. 

@SeaBreeze The cats were around our last dog for 5 years. They were frightened at first, but over the years they grew closer and more comfortable with each other. So I don't think getting a new doggie will shock them.  My friends have a Black Lab female. She is adorable and very gentle...lots of licking .


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

I loved the Springer spaniel I once knew, wonderful dog, 
but way too hyper for spending time indoors, or for anyone less mobile than themselves.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We are thinking about getting a new doggie. We would like one fresh from being house trained. Our last dog was totally an outdoor dog. This one we want to be an indoor doggie. We have the 2 cats who now are HOME. So introducing a doggie might upset them for awhile...i hope not too long. What kind of doggie do we want? I would like a Sheltie mix.
> 
> View attachment 200697
> 
> ...


Please rethink your opinion of Pitbulls.  I have had them and they are wonderful, affectionate dogs.  Mine were pitbull mixes, and were all rescues from the shelter.  If treated badly, just like any other dog, they can become aggressive; but if treated as pets with love and care, they are just like any other dog.  They love to cuddle and be petted.

My Bonnie was a rescue and was probably a bait dog, but she turned into the sweetest dog imaginable.  The little girls next door used to invite her to their tea parties, and dressed her up in a fancy hat and pearls and she would sit at their little table with them.  She so loved their fussing over her.  She's been gone 2-1/2 years now, and I still miss her and her gentle sweetness.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 30, 2021)

I am aware of gentle Pitbulls, and many other so called "Mean dogs". But I have to go with the odds in favor of the new doggie having a reputation for being docile. That is too cool that your doggie/s have been a joy to you. 
  I cleaned house for older couple that had 2 bull dogs. At first I was afraid of them ( they were loose in the house ). After a a month or so, I fell in love with them. They were the sweetest doggies ...but they slobber a lot.


----------



## Lara (Dec 30, 2021)

They're both smiling lol 

I got a purebred Beagle...male age1. At the same time I got a darling white Pomapoo (pomeranian/poodle). Blu, the beagle, is loyal to me beyond words. The pomapoo will latch on to any stranger that visits or she sees on the beach. When my daughter comes, she sleeps with her and stays by her side.

When Blu stares at me, he looks deep into my soul. He will often come and check on me if I'm out of his sight. He never needs grooming except his nails clipped and a shampoo. I do it and he's totally cooperative. He sheds but barely, and he's easy to train. We howl together lol and he gets so excited...loves it. If I start dancing he will come to me on his own, stand on his back legs, flop his paws around my wrists, and step to the beat. When I pick him up he just melts in my arms. I love his velvety smooth long ears too.

His only flaws, if you can call it that, is that when he barks, it's deep and very very loud, he sniffs the ground alot when on walks unless you're moving fast like jogging or riding a bike, he's territorial with his dental chew and bones and will often hide them in the house to save for later. Also, Beagles do a "reverse sneezing" at times. It doesn't happen often but when it does I just wrap my arms around him tight-ish drawing him close to my bosom, or cover him with a light but warm blanket, or just cup his face in my hands and whisper shhhhhh you're okay. He stops.

He's the love of my life. If one day I don't have him anymore, I will get another just like him. I had a golden retriever when my kids were growing up and he was equally perfect. I think Shelties are hyper...I had one. I had an Australian Shepherd and she was smart and wonderful. But she didn't have that soulful eye connection. Still she was a good dog to have....but lots of hair that shed.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2021)

My rescue is a shih tzu terrier mix ; she's a wonderful little dog.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 30, 2021)

All doggy lovers will hate me forever but I gotta say this or it wouldn't be me!  Last night I went to visit my daughter who was staying with a certain lady.  So far so good!  This lady (name withheld to protect the guilty) had 2 small dogs.  So far so good!  When I came home and took off my pants (bed time; you see), I couldn't believe the thousands of dog hair that I brought home.  The place must of been filthy!  So far not good! 

 I know that many people think the world of their dogs and that is good.  But to live in an apartment (pet friendly, they call them) where all the chairs and sofas are full of dog hair is to my way of thinking a sad reflection of our society regardless how lonely people are during Covid days.  It really makes me glad that I live in a "no smoking and no pet" apartment complex.  Sure, when I walk outside in the summer and see a little pouch, I like to give him a little screech behind the ear but I sure wouldn't want to sleep with one.  Like those guys at the Alamo in Texas.  I draw the line when it comes to doggies:  those that sleep with dogs step over; the rest remain.  Your choice, your money, your life!


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 1, 2022)

Love that kittie, the last


SeaBreeze said:


> @Paco Dennis, I have a Labradoodle (Lab/Poodle mix) who we brought into our home as a puppy and he gets along very well with the cat, they are good buddies.  When we got the cat as a kitten, we had a Schnauzer and the introduction went very well, my Schnauzer (RIP) was very friendly with cats to begin with.
> 
> I would think that any Labrador, Golden Retriever, Collie, Beagle pure bred or mixes would be good with cats, providing they have been around them before you adopt them, if they are adults.  Have your cats ever been around dogs?  My cat with my old dog and my current one.


 love the kittie, the last pic your dog could be my dogs twin, he is a beagle, terrier mix


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 1, 2022)

When choosing a dog think of your age, your lifestyle, your ability to exercise the dog, then look for a dog that fits. There are so many dogs in rescues that are looking for good homes, please consider. The first week might be a bit rough but once the dog is settled in it will be a great addition to your family. Good luck I am excited for you.


----------



## Della (Jan 1, 2022)

I had a Dachshund when we got a kitten -- they adored each other.  Then the dog got old and died and the cat grieved with me, I would catch him looking under the bed for her, so we got a new Dachshund puppy and they were the best of friends.  In general, I think the older pet is probably more accepting of the new  one if it's a baby.

There are some good sites that help you choose breeds that suit your needs. For instance, if you don't like shedding, don't get a Corgi.  If like @Lara and me you want a dog that's devoted to you and never leaves your side, don't get an Irish Setter.  He will love you, but he will have "places to go people to see." The one I had covered about a four mile radius every day, visiting many people along his route.

Sorry, Packer John, one reason, I chose my little breed was for it's love of burrowing, meaning she will go down under the covers and sleep behind my knees.  Cozy!


----------

